# Where have they all gone to?



## jkent (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't get it! I go to estate sales, yard sales, graigslist, ebay and yes i go to the scrap yards. It's like all of the old bikes have disappeared of the face of the earth around here. What few vintage bikes you do find people what an arm And a leg for. $3200 for a krate (pea picker) i would call this bike a (5). $500 on a girls 50's schwinn tank bike. There again maybe a (6). I just don't get it did people in the south not ride bikes? I keep a look out eveywhere i go i ask folks at yard sales. I travled over 100 miles (each way) to an estate sale just to pick up a schwinn typhoon and they had a 1940's murry tank bike for $2400 maybe a (5). i just can't find much more than scrap metal around here. I don't get it!  I bet i put 200 miles a week on my truck going to yard sale flea markets thrift stores and so on. and come home empty handed week after week.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 27, 2012)

where do you live?


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 27, 2012)

People have been collecting old bikes for a long time. Isn't it inevitable that the old bikes will either end up as re-processed metal or in someone’s collection? You can tell that by looking at the prices of some of the original vintage parts.

$400 for a rack? *Yikes!*


----------



## daved66 (Jun 27, 2012)

for people to have an old bike lying around for 50 to 60 years is hard to believe, but it happens,  I picked up a 1941 schwinn packard from the original owners nephew.  thus that bike has been saved for 71 years.  a longggggg time.

with the internet, people are no longer selling items, including bikes, without looking up the value. i find many 1970's 3 and 5 speeds, bt a classic bike is rare to stumble upon, but not impossible

just my 2 cents


----------



## Waterland (Jun 27, 2012)

Blame the internet and television shows like American Pickers.  People see a web article or a television show that says that someone found such and such item that was incredibly rare and/or valuable, then everyone thinks that they have a goldmine of junk in their garage.  Someone sees people selling nice original pre-war bikes for $1000+ so now you get someone trying to sell a Schwinn Varsity for $1000 because they think it's a "rare old bike."  You see it in every hobby.  I collect (among many other things) vintage fountain pens and I see the same thing.  A first year Parker 51 with a jeweled cap is a scarce pen and will sell for over $200, so then people see that and start trying to sell their inferior quality, dirt common Parker 21 for $200 when that pen is generally worth no more than $20, because it's a "rare vintage original Parker Fountain Pen!"

You'll find some great finds eventually, it takes patience.  I'm in the same boat as you, except that when I do find amazing finds, I have no money to buy them, so it's even more frustrating.  Keep on the hunt and don't be discouraged.


----------



## daved66 (Jun 27, 2012)

i saw a basic 1970's schwinn breeze, wanted 700 for it...


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 27, 2012)

*Be proactive*

Perhaps you need to be more aggressive in your search. Waiting around for bikes to come up for sale seems like a lot of finger crossing with little results to me. Network with people in your area and build a reputation that you're a good person to deal with. Talk with the people that organize estate sales. The bikes I buy from estate sales never hit the public market because I get a phone call before the sale asking for a value and an offer. Pay realistic prices. Even if you think you can get a $300 bike for $20, pay $50 or $100 even more. People get excited and tell other people about getting $100. Nobody cares about a $20 bill anymore. Network with other collectors. You won't be getting bikes on the cheap for the most part but if you want good stuff expect to pay good prices.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 27, 2012)

When I got in the hobby 5 years ago, you could pick up bikes at Auto swap meets and Flea markets all day long. Those days are over. This is the toughest year yet and when a bike does show up, there is a ton of interest.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 27, 2012)

If you think you have it bad, try qualifying finding an old bicycle to a particular genre, a boy's model, mostly complete, and not abused, neglected, or rotted out.

If you turn over enough stones, you will find them, but even though it varies on where you live, decent prewar bicycles yet to be "discovered" are scarce, most are in collections, the good stuff anyway.
Keep in mind you are also competing against those looking to turn a profit and with ebay, anyone can get top dollar in a week with minimal effort.

Most folks I know that have nice bicycles have spent as much time networking among fellow collectors as pursuing other opportunities.
Yes, it costs more this way, but these are investments you can enjoy and I thnk the hobby is only going to get bigger.

Chris


----------



## Waterland (Jun 27, 2012)

The problem with that logic is that you're assuming everyone has a disposable income to spend on bikes.  I can afford a $20 bike, I can't afford to pay $100 more for that same bike.  I have to save for months and months just to afford a $200 bike; once that's gone, it's probably another year before I have that much money again.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 27, 2012)

I am not assuming anything about what you or anyone can afford, enjoy the hobby as you can.
Best of luck to you...it certainly more rewarding to uncover a $20 bike that's worth $200 than buying a $200 dollar bike for $200.
Chris


----------



## chitown (Jun 27, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am not assuming anything about what you or anyone can afford, enjoy the hobby as you can.
> Best of luck to you...it certainly more rewarding to uncover a $20 bike that's worth $200 than buying a $200 dollar bike for $200.
> Chris





I bought my 1st Silver King for $20. It was painted black with metal flake (rims, hubs, bars, everything). Seller didn't know anything about it. Buyer (me) didn't know anything about it either other than it was old and cool looking frame/lugs. Seller rode it year round for several years as a grocery getter. She was an artist living in a loft and was tired of lugging that beast up the stairs all the time. Both tires were flat and dry rotted so she didn't want to buy new tires. It had baskets on front and rear and modern riser mtn bike bars at the time. It sat in my storage for about 8 years before I started working on it. Then I got on the cabe to get answers. Got answers and a whole bunch more here. Hooked ever since. They are out there.


----------



## Haynes12 (Jun 27, 2012)

*I found one*

Open to the public for bidding!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=170868455050


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 27, 2012)

Q: Where have they all gone to?
A: ebay

They are out there as the seller can attest to, but getting to it first are slim with vehicles like ebay available...as I said in post #7, here's an example (and it's going to take a lot of $20 bills).
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 27, 2012)

the 90's were great i could buy anything i wanted. then the internet craze and greed hit. new shows are poping up and putting money crazed ideas in everyones head. granted there are some thing worth stepping up for and should be on the auction block but the majority of the junk should have a set (negotable) price with reality in mind. i seen the market getting saturated and prices drop. now here the price is what ebay sets and no negotiations made. its i seen it and that what its worth ideas is a killer for me.  being in a bicycle state i have not see many killer bikes unless they are in private collections eveyone wants to ride them. they are drying up slowly for the beginner buyer. most have been in the crusher back during the war.  ship building was done here during the war.  gotta love those shows thanks alot.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 27, 2012)

I see some great deals all the time but I never have the money to buy them because I can't sell the stuff I don't need to afford the ones I really want and I also see some ridiculous high price.


I saw an American made bmx for $5 worth maybe $150 & higher that I didn't have the money I said to him then went home & back within 2 or 3 minutes then he sold it, and a 71 Apple Krate for $250 but of course no money so I couldn't get it pus so many more.


Makes me wish I could start some bicycle club or whatever but I don't know anything about doing stuff like that.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm lucky in a way. There are still girly beauties to be found and the prices are still mostly reasonable. I can and do negotiate prices on ebay all the time..again for girls bicycles. 
It has been said that girls bikes will go up in value because of all the parting out to build up the boys models. Some disagree but I think that statement has some merit in two ways. One, you have more women like myself and let's not forget Carlalotta who are busy buying up the girls models to preserve them not to destroy them. There are also more than a few men on here that like the girls bikes and see the value and wisdom in keeping them intact. As they become harder to find they will become higher in price.
Neither Ebay nor anyone else can determine the market value of anything. Only we the consumer can do that and if people keep paying outrageous sums for parts then they have no one to blame but themselves for the increase in prices. Be patient and wait it out..what goes up will eventually come down.
*Before I get a pile of people up in arms about this affecting the value of their collection I will say this. It's best for everyone when values go up in a reasonable steady way..you may sell what you have now at a huge profit but that is countered by the fact that you will also pay more for what you buy to replace. It only works out if you sell but not buy.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 27, 2012)

Waterland said:


> The problem with that logic is that you're assuming everyone has a disposable income to spend on bikes.  I can afford a $20 bike, I can't afford to pay $100 more for that same bike.  I have to save for months and months just to afford a $200 bike; once that's gone, it's probably another year before I have that much money again.




Exactly right! This is what has kept me away from the collectors market for so long.


----------



## jkent (Jun 27, 2012)

*The hunt continues!*

How can i possibly be more aggressive? Flea markets, thrift stores, estate auctions, local news pappers, craigslist, ebay, yard sales, i even put a wanted add on craigslist, scrap yard, i leave my name and number with every thrift store and estate auction i go to. I live in the state of Alabama close to Huntsville  and i got to ebay and do searches every day there is not a vintage bike for 100 miles from me on there. Scrapers are going NUTS around here. just yesterday some kids where playing across the street and a crapper seen one of there bikes about 50 yards off the road in a field and stopped and ran out there to get the bike, luckly the kids made it there first and the man said i thought it was just junk and turned around and left. There is only one scrap yard that allows people to buy anything and you have to be there when it gets there or it's crushed in a matter of seconds. I went to a salvation army thrift store and found a 60's model flightliner girls bike with no rack or tank and they wanted $120 for it. REALLY? It was a donation they got for FREE! i understand waiting for a good deal or even paying the right amount for a good bike. but to me thats not $2400 for a murry. $500 for a rack, $150 for a light, $400 for a fender emblem. I'm fairly new to this and i guess the shock is just setting in! It just really frustrates the hebbie gebbies out of me to see bicycle hoarders with 300 nice bikes and they want $500 for a rack. if they sell every part they have we're talking MILLIONS of $$$$$$. But the complete bikes are not for sale.  I've seen alot of bikes on here and ebay that are nice bikes at a good price but by the time you pay $500 for the bike and another $150 for shipping it's not such a good deal any more.  Sorry just needed to vent i guess


----------



## gregv (Jun 27, 2012)

There's also the guys that seem to make a living (?) by parting bikes out. I got sick of seeing decent Schwinn middleweights parted out on eBay all day long about 5 years ago, and it's still going on. I'm assuming these guys pick up these bikes for cheap then part them out to make a few quick bucks. And for that a bike that's been together since the 50's (or earlier) is basically lost forever, at least in it's original format. Yes I understand that we all need parts, and that those parts have to come from somewhere, and that all bikes can't be saved, but it's the guys that do this all year long on a regular basis that make me a bit agitated.... If the bike is in decent shape then man up, clean the bike up, and either ride it or sell it complete, don't blow it apart for some pocket change. Obviously this doesn't apply to basket cases and maybe some girl's bikes (forgive me for saying that...), and yes I'm sure I've bought lots of parts from parted out bikes in the past, but there should be some sense of respect for something that's been together for 50 or 60 years before arbitrarily parting it out for a quick and usually small profit.

That's where I figure a lot of bikes have gone at any rate; they've been converted into parts.

greg v.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 27, 2012)

I have 4 complete bicycles on ebay that are nice and priced appropriately...basically at my cost of aquistion more or less, a couple have been listed before.
So you say the prices are to not a good deal with shipping involved and do you know who gets burned if no-reserve or no-minimum price bicycles are allowed to be sold with bidding to include shipping?
Parts go for market value and often available cuz nobody wants to pay shipping for the whole, so were are in a circular argument here and be mindful without sellers, there ain't no buyers.
Welcome to the hobby of bicycle collecting.
Chris


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 27, 2012)

It's alright,  we all half to vent once in a while.      And the thing that's really  confusing here in minnesota (that's kind of good for collecting)   people want the diamond frame schwinn's like they're going out of style!    150 on a roached out collegiate!   And the ballooners are just getting scrapped,  or worse spray bombed and used as yard art.   And when that happens here,   it's lost.      And when someone finds a balloon tire, and they watch the chestnut hollow episode of american pickers,  the price rockets up from about 5$ to well over 150 for a schwinn tornado.   And the price wavers according to the episodes of american pickers and american restoration.    And everything now is a schwinn!     I had an add on craigslist trying to sell my columbia 7 speed,  and someone kept emailing me and telling me that I labled the add wrong,  swearing up and down it was a schwinn columbia (where do people get these ideas?)

looks like I ended up venting as well.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 27, 2012)

I usually do not factor in shipping unless it's outrageously high. To me, the shipping is simply something I have to pay (unless I am able to pick it up myself) and does not deter me from buying parts or a whole bike. So, if the shipping is reasonable and the parts are reasonable then I'm good with the whole thing.
 Chris, I haven't seen you go overboard on anything yet as far as pricing goes but I do think there will always be sellers...people like to make money.


----------



## Boris (Jun 27, 2012)

gregv said:


> There's also the guys that seem to make a living (?) by parting bikes out. I got sick of seeing decent Schwinn middleweights parted out on eBay all day long about 5 years ago, and it's still going on. I'm assuming these guys pick up these bikes for cheap then part them out to make a few quick bucks. And for that a bike that's been together since the 50's (or earlier) is basically lost forever, at least in it's original format. Yes I understand that we all need parts, and that those parts have to come from somewhere, and that all bikes can't be saved, but it's the guys that do this all year long on a regular basis that make me a bit agitated.... If the bike is in decent shape then man up, clean the bike up, and either ride it or sell it complete, don't blow it apart for some pocket change. Obviously this doesn't apply to basket cases and maybe some girl's bikes (forgive me for saying that...), and yes I'm sure I've bought lots of parts from parted out bikes in the past, but there should be some sense of respect for something that's been together for 50 or 60 years before arbitrarily parting it out for a quick and usually small profit.
> 
> That's where I figure a lot of bikes have gone at any rate; they've been converted into parts.
> 
> greg v.




That was very well said. Thank you.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 27, 2012)

I check ebay that even if I can afford the bike I don't have the money for shipping and for some reason every bike is either too far away or I don't have the money at the time.


And there is some motor cross bike from a company called Cycle Trend Corp that was for $99 and now they want $50 that I would really like to buy, of course I can't buy at the moment so they are out there but you just have to be lucky to see it then hopefully you can afford it.


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 27, 2012)

I only have a couple of vague things to add to this discussion.  I've given up on thrift stores long ago for bikes, same with estate sales.  As a few other folks have said, you gotta be first in the pipeline, know the folks putting on the estate sales, be the guy they call when they find old bikes.  Garage sales are always hit or miss, they are best when an entire neighborhood is having multiple sales, saves on driving.
It sounds like you're really putting in the effort, so yeah, maybe your area is just tapped out.
I find it always helps to have ready cash on hand, I always make sure to have at least a single $100 bill squirrelled away in my wallet.  (and when I only have one I feel not really prepared)  A hundred still has the power to wow folks just a bit.  Maybe let you buy a bike they weren't intending to sell.
Plus I'm always looking for non-collectable bikes that can be flipped for profit. 10 speeds are the hot ticket these days.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## vincev (Jun 27, 2012)

I have to agree with Chris.You get into this hobby and spend what you are comfortable with.I have gone four figures on bikes only to be beat by someone with deeper pockets.Thats life I guess.I have stood firm on good deals and lost them because I didnt like the sellers way of doing things.[recent post] I have driven many  miles since 1980 getting my next fix.This hobby has always been for the guy with the most money gets the best bikes.Its a lot more difficult finding that treasure in a garage sale,etc. You just have to carry a pocket full of money and hope its the biggest pocket around.I have met some real dog eat dog people in this hobby and I realize that I cant land every bike I see.I was at a big bike show years ago and a buyer flew into  Ohio on a private plane and walked up and down pointing to bikes and his partner buying them.The bikes were taken ,loaded and flown back to California.In this hobby it helps to have a fat bankroll.


----------



## jkent (Jun 27, 2012)

*Thanks to all*

Thanks to all that replied. I get what each and everyone of you are saying. But i'm like da** when does a brother get a break? Just one time let me show up at the right time with the right amount of dough in my pocket to beat out that "fat bank roll" ! like i said i guess i just needed to vent a little....... ok....... ALOT! lol I will feel alot better once i get a couple tankers in my garage! But until then good luck to you all in that hunt for the next big one!
Thanks, Joe


----------



## vincev (Jun 27, 2012)

good luck jkent


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2012)

*Whatchya Need???*



jkent said:


> Thanks to all that replied. I get what each and everyone of you are saying. But i'm like da** when does a brother get a break? Just one time let me show up at the right time with the right amount of dough in my pocket to beat out that "fat bank roll" ! like i said i guess i just needed to vent a little....... ok....... ALOT! lol I will feel alot better once i get a couple tankers in my garage! But until then good luck to you all in that hunt for the next big one!
> Thanks, Joe




Joe,
What's goin on...your break is coming
You are doing all the right things, shakin the trees is exactlly what it takes and opportunities will present themselves. Beating out a fat bank roll isn't an obstacle when you uncover a bike, pay fair,the seller will be happier and may know of other bikes. 

What kinda tanker you hunting for?


----------



## jkent (Jun 27, 2012)

*My bike list*

You asked..... you shall recieve. My tank bike wish list


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd peel this one off for sale, museum quality 3 star deluxe...
Has the tail light now and upgraded the bars to the curved style.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I'm lucky in a way. There are still girly beauties to be found and the prices are still mostly reasonable. I can and do negotiate prices on ebay all the time..again for girls bicycles.
> It has been said that girls bikes will go up in value because of all the parting out to build up the boys models. Some disagree but I think that statement has some merit in two ways. One, you have more women like myself and let's not forget Carlalotta who are busy buying up the girls models to preserve them not to destroy them. There are also more than a few men on here that like the girls bikes and see the value and wisdom in keeping them intact. As they become harder to find they will become higher in price.
> Neither Ebay nor anyone else can determine the market value of anything. Only we the consumer can do that and if people keep paying outrageous sums for parts then they have no one to blame but themselves for the increase in prices. Be patient and wait it out..what goes up will eventually come down.
> *Before I get a pile of people up in arms about this affecting the value of their collection I will say this. It's best for everyone when values go up in a reasonable steady way..you may sell what you have now at a huge profit but that is countered by the fact that you will also pay more for what you buy to replace. It only works out if you sell but not buy.




I know Belle didn't want to dime me out but I, too, have a soft spot for girls bikes. I'm glad I got them so they weren't parted. I normally like to get both the girls and boys version of a model that way if I find a pretty girl to ride with she has a cool bike too! A bonus is that the girls bikes are generally cheaper and in much better condition than the boys. So if you're ever in the backwoods of Georgia and see a guy on a Miss America, girls Speedline, or girls Four Bar its probably me! V/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Jun 27, 2012)

So theres pretty bike riding ladies in the Georgia backwoods? If thats the case I'm in like a dirty shirt


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jkent,

I hear you about it being difficult to find bikes.  I actually scored 4 of my 5 (until the recent Roadmaster big eBay purchase) for $75-$150, and they all were really beat up, ratty, missing parts by the truckload and generally "rough.". I then do what I enjoy most...fixing them up!  Some more than others, but they all started with me pretty cheap and messed up... Now they're looking pretty good (if I do say so myself!)

Look for diamonds in the rough.  I hope this helps.

Here are my two Schwinns, nearly done.  Yo should have seen them when they arrived.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 28, 2012)

I am also in Alabama and I can tell you that old bikes are scarce here. The south was poor during the time balloon tire bikes were made, most people couldn't afford them and those who could mostly went with the cheaper ones. And the days of finding them for $100 are all but past... If that is your budget, I would suggest generating some income from the bikes that you are able to find so that when the right bike comes along you will be able to afford it.

The yard sales and thrift outlets are always worth checking but in 20 years of looking I have found a total of ONE balloon tire bike that is a keeper. I do however find LOTS of resellable bikes in these places and Huntsville is a VERY good place to look, I visit there often! For every 100 miles north you travel from there the antiques get more common and cheaper.

The antique bikes that I find in the area are not advertised, not posted on CL or sitting out at yard sales. The way to find them, as Chris said, is by networking with the sort of people who are interested in them. A good start would be to contact other bike collectors in your area... I know of two in the Huntsville area, one was recently featured in the newspaper. Who else has them squirreled away? Old people? Farmers? Car collectors maybe? Find those people and figure out a way to reach them.


----------



## daved66 (Jun 28, 2012)

found on the bay, no one else bid...  nicest prewar i have ever seen, pic is before i got it, new black walls and clipper speedo, amazing bike


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jkent,

There is a sweet Hiawatha on The Bay right now for $100.  It's a local pu only, but I bet you could get someone nearby to try to help.  It's about in the shape that I got my bikes, maybe even better!

Below is the eBay title, I can't seem to post the link from my iPod.

Vintage HIAWATHA Boys Bicycle w Tank

It's in Peru, Illinois.
Good luck!


----------



## jkent (Jun 29, 2012)

*On watch*

Got the hiawatha on my watch list. but with more than 4 days left, some one will snagg this bike probably arond $300.
Thanks, Buster for looking out!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Some Encouragement*

I try to find bikes on the CABE and eBay, also word of mouth and swap meets. The bicycle quality you can

acquire will always be commensurate with your financial condition. I have bought bikes here from fellow

CABErs on the payment plan, you just need to ask and follow through with your deal. It helps too, to have

a very well trained eye, even try to buy things that you can turn to get to your goal. We have a nice little bike

collection now, through some wheeling and dealing. Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and fork over 

the dough and sometimes you just are there at the right time, right place. I think that the Green Phantom that

was on here was an excellent deal, I almost pulled the trigger for it. These old bikes are a great investment. 

Good luck in your collecting.......!


----------



## slick (Jun 29, 2012)

Being from California, it is impossible to find a bike at a garage sale, or estate sale. T.V. shows pretty much ruined it. Anyone who has cable t.v. knows what bikes are worth now so the only thing to do is bite the bullet if you want it and pay the price, unless the seller is insanely overpriced. If the bike is rare you just have to step up or the next guy will grab it for sure. There is still about a handfull of rare bikes i want but the cheapest one is in the $5k rangs and the others are closer to $10k so it will be awhile before i get them unless i flip a lot of stuff. All i know is my son and daughter are going to have an awesome collection when i kick the bucket. My 4 year old son always asks when he sees a different bike in the bike room, "Dad is that one new? That one is kool dad!" He's hooked like me already and has 4 20" bikes of his own already. Haha!!


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 29, 2012)

Very few of the "keeper" bikes in my collection were sourced from garage sales or craigslist.  Most were purchased at swap meets or from other local collectors.  

One other place to consider looking (if you haven't already) is at regional car swap meets.  Lots of stuff shows up at these things, not all of it automotive.  Again, it's very hit-and-miss, but when I'm able to get out to the one in Portland, they very least I usually come back with is a couple basic bikes to flip on CL for good profit, and one year scored a complete but well-used 1964 Sting-Ray Deluxe which got flipped to a local collector.  (If my money gun was better loaded I could have also walked away with a very nice original Cycle Truck in addition to the Sting-Ray.)

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## reginald (Jul 1, 2012)

*It gives and takes*

This is the rub......collectors are excited to see their bikes go up in value, but also see their "wish list" become unattainable.   The fair price is what the market will bear.  The bikes/hobby are the winners if values justify resto price, but at the same time the bikes lose when they are parted out for the money rare parts command.........Oh the irony!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 1, 2012)

*Over the years...*

It seemed ever since i began searching for bikes locally on craigslist...every sinlge personi dealt with whether, a man, youngman, lady, woman, knew they had a collectible schwinn.  Most of my purchases over the years have been parts bikes, bikes missing the essential accessories, bikes with rotted parts from battery damage,  or pieced together complete bikes or rookie restos....always schwinn....i have only come across one 1938 dayton, one elgin black bird carcuss, .....schwinn must have been king out here in northern california, because I dont see other prewar makes or postwar makes other than schwinn.  Its a real shame because in the grand scheme of things....postwar schwinns were very common for the most part....nice bikes but common.  Bikes are still out there im convinced, but one has to make the time to hunt them down....and there are alot of people that still dont know what they have....i have found out that the easy way....so the thrill of the chase is on....

ps....another restored phantom with loads of repro parts sold on ebay for 2000+ bucks

and with the advent of common parts that schwinn put out...interchangeable parts...this trend is sure to continue

check out this ad....1946 b6....the rack....you guessed it available on every model, dx, hornet, panther, girls, .....who needs the  hard to find 6 hole rack..9 hole racks are abundant.....love schwinn....love them

ebay phantom...only thing original seems to be the frame...i could be wrong...just sayn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 1, 2012)

*i willl never find this bike in my area...but i love it...*

if i want it...ill have to payup a hefty sum....woe is me...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 1, 2012)

*and this only sold for 1400....*

arrggg....gotta love ebay if youre the seller....but an original like this should pull more....right?


----------



## daved66 (Jul 2, 2012)

last phantom i bought was @ ten yeras ago, a barn find bike,  total tear down, clean up, and i was cruising.  1950 bike, was all there.
paid 700.  thought it was a deal.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 2, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> if i want it...ill have to payup a hefty sum....woe is me...




Not like that would show up in VA either...with or without replacement fenders.
However, not showing up at swaps for the most part, that pic is probably years old.
Getting much tougher to find quality prewar bicycles everywhere not just CA, but I never understood why more bikes aren't in CA as it's a populated state, collectors to recirculate.
Chris


----------

